# Two (small) UK amusement park closures



## theoss (Dec 1, 2010)

Two small amusement parks closed for good at the end of Summer 2010. They are;

Loudoun Castle, East Ayreshire

Peter Pan's Playland, Worthing.

Look like small places, but since there amusements parks, ought to be looked at by someone nearby really.


Source- Joyland books.


----------



## DJ_K666 (Dec 7, 2010)

theoss said:


> Two small amusement parks closed for good at the end of Summer 2010. They are;
> 
> Loudoun Castle, East Ayreshire
> 
> ...



I live in Brighton, which is about 10 miles from Worthing so I can probably try and get over there and have a look at some point soon if you like.


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 7, 2010)

Peter Pans Playground? .......Noooooooooooooooooh!!!
Another part of my childhood wrecked by property developers no doubt.
I've got some great photos of me there in the late 70s. I wil dig them out and post them. It will be cathartic ...


----------



## theoss (Dec 7, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Peter Pans Playground? .......Noooooooooooooooooh!!!
> Another part of my childhood wrecked by property developers no doubt.
> I've got some great photos of me there in the late 70s. I wil dig them out and post them. It will be cathartic ...



No idea what the plans for the sites future are. Perhaps it will reopen next season if someone finances it.

Developers... well they knocked down Atlantis, Kinderland, and Corner cafe in Scarborough, all traditional family summer spots, after the land was sold for development. The plan was to develop the site in phases. Phase one was a block of luxuary apartments... the remaining phases were leisure facilities... guess which phase the developer ran out of money after? 

If you thought 'after the apartments were built'- then your exactly right....


----------



## theoss (Dec 7, 2010)

DJ_K666 said:


> I live in Brighton, which is about 10 miles from Worthing so I can probably try and get over there and have a look at some point soon if you like.



It was once said every horse is good for something, even if it just nice to look at... similarly, every amusement park, no matter how small, has been good for something- every one of them has special memories for someone. 

If you get chance, stick some pictures up.


----------



## Parkus. (Dec 8, 2010)

Loudoun Castle will look amazing after winter has got to it.


----------



## Spiritwalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone had a go at finding this? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudoun_Castle#Traditions


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 22, 2011)

Spiritwalker said:


> Anyone had a go at finding this?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudoun_Castle#Traditions



This look amazing. Would love to find this one.


----------

